# Puppy v stairs



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if you all have seen this and I can't believe I haven't shared it yet but soo adorable. Havs are on this video as well as many others.





[/color]


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I have seen it but it's fun to watch again. All puppies are adorable. Thanks for posting 
You know, Mikey has mastered stairs since he was 3 months old. Now at 4 months he just runs up and down them like crazy. Of course, we live on the 4th floor so he kind of needed to but I carried him and still would if I had to but I don't  And he is big for a Havanese. That's part of it. He's 4 months and 12 lbs already :bounce:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

The puppies are adorable but I don't know how I feel about them falling down the stairs :hurt:. I would be inclined to a gentler introduction to stairs.


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm sure you've all seen this one, but...


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Lila said:


> I have seen it but it's fun to watch again. All puppies are adorable. Thanks for posting
> You know, Mikey has mastered stairs since he was 3 months old. Now at 4 months he just runs up and down them like crazy. Of course, we live on the 4th floor so he kind of needed to but I carried him and still would if I had to but I don't  And he is big for a Havanese. That's part of it. He's 4 months and 12 lbs already :bounce:


!!! Yea for another "big" puppy out there! Indy was over 11.6lbs at his 5 month check up and I haven't worried about him and our stairs for awhile now  I really can't wait to see how big he is as a full grown Hav.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So very cute! If I didn't all ready have a Havanese puppy, I'd be wanting one now!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the little Havs going up and down. What an accomplishment for them. They must be very proud of themselves. Great video:juggle:


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I love when the pups helps out their little mates and guide them. It's funny how the bigger the breed the more scared thy seem to be. The little ones are like little bouncy balls and just go for it. How funny was the pug!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

love the full hav video
I think this was one of the clips I looked at before getting our hav. I love how the back up and do this big run up only to stop stand and then jump lol


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

m0rg4n said:


> !!! Yea for another "big" puppy out there! Indy was over 11.6lbs at his 5 month check up and I haven't worried about him and our stairs for awhile now  I really can't wait to see how big he is as a full grown Hav.


:clap2: How old is Indy now? It's funny because Mikey's mom is 14 lbs (which is big) but his dad is only 11 lbs and the breeder said his grandparents were supposedly smaller than that but she's thinking they lied to her because her puppies seem to be on the big side - but Mikey takes the cake of them all. Maybe it's me??? All my dogs, except one have been big for their breeds and my kids, except one is big (I have 5 kids)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I found this old Video of Zoey's first stairs.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

Lila said:


> :clap2: How old is Indy now? It's funny because Mikey's mom is 14 lbs (which is big) but his dad is only 11 lbs and the breeder said his grandparents were supposedly smaller than that but she's thinking they lied to her because her puppies seem to be on the big side - but Mikey takes the cake of them all. Maybe it's me??? All my dogs, except one have been big for their breeds and my kids, except one is big (I have 5 kids)


Indy will be 6 months at the end of this month. The only accurate scale we have is the kitchen scale and it tops out at 11 pounds so we currently have no idea how much he weighs. Last check was 11.6 but that was three weeks ago. We knew he was going to be a big dog (our breeder actually made sure we wanted him as a pet because there'd be a good chance he couldn't be a show dog for sizing reasons). When his litter was born he almost doubled the weight of the smallest! We only have one kid (she's 11) but nearly all our friends have little kids running around so we wanted a dog that wasn't breakable. (I couldn't imagine 5 kids and a dog?! Most days I have a problem keeping up with one of each!)


----------

